

Ask HN: Are we using too much internet? (Bell & Rogers seem to think so) - moollaza

After reading this short article, the last paragraph really stood out to me:<p>"The CRTC has agreed with arguments from large ISPs such as Bell and Rogers Communications that usage-based billing is a way to encourage heavy users to reduce their usage. The major internet providers, including cable giant Rogers, had argued that it is needed to deal with booming online traffic and increased network congestion as people do more online — including downloading music and watching movies and television programs."<p>http://bit.ly/i9R1NP<p>So are we (Canadians) using too much internet? Or have Bell and Rogers just found another way to make us pay even more for for an essential service? (well at least I'd consider internet "essential")
======
octopus
I'm from Canada too and I simply think they are trying to take another buck
from people's pocket.

Unfortunately for some of us with or without the regulation the situation is
already "regulated", personally I pay about 65$ a month for 100GB of combined
upload/download.

Bell, Videotron and Rogers already have limits for the Internet usage, what
they are trying to do now is to force the small providers to impose
limitations, basically they will kill the concurrence.

You will see a similar situation in the mobile phone offer ... huge prices
versus Europe for e.g.

